# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  I would like to contribute to this project..

## r2d2651

Hello all, I just spotted this and I would love to maybe contribute to the creation of this dreamviews book, Jeff777 if you read this please tell me how I could help.

----------


## zebrah

r2d2 sadly the book project is not currently being worked on. But perhaps Jeff will help you get it going again. I was also interested in this but vested my extra efforts into the dreamviews academy.

----------


## dakotahnok

*They do need to get this book going!*

----------


## Jeff777

Anyone interested in getting this project moving again should contact Alex personally.   :smiley:

----------


## mcwillis

It would be a very interesting book, seeing as there are so many techniques and variations of techniques on the forum.  I could see it being a 500 page pdf easily.

----------

